# Κρουαζιέρα - Cruise > Kρουαζιερόπλοια - Cruise ships >  Κnyaz Vladimir [Roy Star, Royal Ιris, The Azur, Azur,  Eagle]

## mike_rodos

Ένα πανέμορφο κρουαζιερόπλοιο, που φέτος επισκέπτεται συχνά την Ρόδο! Ας δούμε μία φωτογραφία από την επισκεψή του στην Ρόδο στις 13/4/2009. 


DSCN0592.jpg

----------


## AegeanIslands

Δεν ειναι αλλο απο το διαβοητο πρωην *The AZUR* του Χανδρη και μετεπειτα της *FESTIVAL CRUISES*.
ChanAzur.jpg
Υπεστη μεγαλης εκτασης επισκευη - μετασκευη το 2005 στο Περαμα οταν περιηλθε στην *ΜΑΝΟS CRUISES* επειτα το τελος της *FESTIVAL* το 2004.
TheAzur.jpg
Στη φωτο του Μιke φαινεται να δενει στην 140 που μεχρι προσφατα προοριζονταν για την ακτοπλοια.Απαραιτητη κινηση απο το Λιμεναρχειο γιατι τα πραγματα στη Ροδο ειναι λιγο πιεσμενα.Αν το πλοιο δεν ειχε μηχανικο προβλημα ειναι κριμα να το βλεπουμε με ρυμουλκα,λογω των πολυ καλων ελιχτικων δυνατοτητων.

----------


## ελμεψη

Μιας και το συγκεκριμένο κρουαζιερόπλοιο μένει μέχρι αργά στο νησί των Ιπποτών ας το δούμε και σε μία νυχτερινή λήψη.

----------


## vinman

Σάββατο 26 Σεπτέμβρη στη Ρόδο!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58847

----------


## ndimitr93

Αναχώρηση του Royal Iris από Σούδα τον Μάιο....Αφιερωμένες στους mike rodos, vinman και opelmanos... :Wink:

----------


## polykas

*Στην Σύρο μάλλον για δεξαμενισμό...*

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Ας δούμε τα επίσημα deck plans επί Χανδρή.

----------


## nkr

Το ROYAL IRIS στην Σαντορινη μαζι με το GOLDEN IRIS.Αφιερωμενη στους mike rodos,aegeanislands,tss queen anna maria και vinnman.

----------


## stratoscy

Πω πώ πώ τι φωτογραφία αυτή?Σπάνια φωτογραφία

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το *Azur* μολις και μετα βιας περναει απο τον Ισθμο της Κορινθου (αγνωστη ημερομηνια)

PAquet d Azur.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το *Azur* σαν *Eagle

*Eagle.jpg
Και τα πλανα του

Eagle's plan.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Postcard of *Azur* after its changes

Azur.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Δεν ειναι αλλο απο το διαβοητο πρωην *The AZUR* του Χανδρη και μετεπειτα της *FESTIVAL CRUISES*.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 35916
> .......


Και εδω μια σχεδον μοναδικη καρτποσταλ του πλοιου *AZUR* απο το Γερμανικο  Ebay.  Ηταν φτιαγμενη ειδικα για το ταξιδιωτικο γραφειο _Gastager Reisen

_Here is a unique postcard of *AZUR* from the German E-bay. It was created especially for the tourist group _Gastager Reisen
_



> IDNo:     7032997     Year:     1971
> Name:     EAGLE     Keel:     
> Type:     Ferry (pax/RORO)     Launch Date:     16.10.70
> Flag:     GBR     Date of completion:     13.5.71
> Tons:     11609     Link:     1725
> DWT:     2085     Yard No:     123
> Length overall:     142.1     Ship Design:     
> LPP:     129.6     Country of build:     
> Beam:     21.9     Builder:     Dubigeon-Normandie
> ...


Azur.jpg

----------


## Trakman

Στο Ηράκλειο στις 22/6
Για τον Νίκο Πέππα!

Trakakis_P6222198.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Πολύ όμορφη η κατάπλωρη φωτογραφία του Trakman. Στην αεροφωτογραφία από carte postale του Νικόλα η μία από τις δύο φιγούρες που μετά βίας φαίνονται πάνω στην κοντρα γέφυρα είμαι εγώ. Οι διαφημιστικές φωτογραφίες για τον Χανδρή πάρθηκαν από ελικόπτερο λίγο έξω από την Γένοβα πριν τον πρώτο κατάπλου του πλοίου κενού επιβατών, και το γεύμα που παραχωρήθηκε για ευρωπαίους τουριστικούς πράκτορες στην Γένοβα πριν αναχωρήσει για την πρώτη κρουαζιέρα του τον Απρίλιο του 1987.

----------


## Trakman

Εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέρουσες οι πληροφορίες σου! Όπως και όλα όσα έχουν γραφτεί γι'αυτό το βαπόρι σε αυτό το θέμα. Προσωπικά δεν το γνώριζα το καράβι αυτό και ειλικρινά όταν το έβλεπα στο Ηράκλειο ούτε που φανταζόμουν την ιστορία του!

Θα μου επιτρέψεις να σου αφιερώσω δύο φωτογραφίες!!

Trakakis_P6222324.jpg
Trakakis_P6222326.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Σε ευχαριστώ φίλε Trakman για την αφιέρωση. Σαν Royal Iris έχει υποστεί μία προέκταση των καταστρωμάτων στην πρύμη που κατά την άποψή μου του χαλάει το προφίλ και το κάνει να μοιάζει περισσότερο για φέρρυ παρά για κρουαζιερόπλοιο. Να συμπληρώσω ότι παρόλες τις επισκευές και την φροντίδα του πλοίου κατά την παραλαβή του από την εταιρία Χανδρή, υστερούσε σε σχέση με άλλα καράβια της εταιρίας ακόμα και από τα παλαιότερα όπως το Romanza. Ίσως γιατί το βαπόρι ήταν ναυλωμένο και όχι ιδιοκτησία Χανδρή.

----------


## Trakman

Θα συμφωνήσω απόλυτα σε αυτό που λες για την πρύμνη του, κι εγώ μόλις το είδα μου έδωσε κατευθείαν την εντύπωση ότι πρόκειται για κάποιο μετασκευασμένο ferry! :Wink:

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Μάλιστα η δουλειά από ότι θυμάμαι είχε γίνει εδώ στο Πέραμα. Έτσι κι αλλιώς το πλοίο όπως κατασκευάστηκε σαν Eagle ήταν κρουαζιερο-φέρρυ με γκαράζ. Επί Paquet καταργήθηκε το γκαράζ, έφυγε ο καταπέλτης και κολλήθηκε λαμαρίνα στην πρύμη και κτίστηκαν εσωτερικές καμπίνες, και το μόνο που έμεινε να θυμίζει ότι κάποτε ήταν φέρρυ ήταν ένα μικρό κομμάτι πρύμα που είχε διαμορφωθεί σε γήπεδο βόλλευ και γυμναστήριο (βλ. deck plan σε προηγούμενη σελίδα του θέματος).

----------


## Trakman

Το ίδιο αναφέρει και ο φίλος AegeanIslands στην προηγούμενη σελίδα, οπότε αφού συγκλίνουν οι πληροφορίες σας προφανώς είναι και σωστές! 
Πάντως πρόκειται σίγουρα για ένα πολύ όμορφο καράβι, και νομίζω κατάλευκο όπως φαίνεται στα deck plans που έχεις ανεβάσει και στην παραπάνω φώτο του Νικόλα ήταν ακόμα πιο ωραίο!

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Αναμφισβήτητα όμορφο επί εποχής Χανδρή και Festival. Ένας πολύ όμορφος χώρος του καραβιού ήταν το σαλόνι στο πάνω κατάστρωμα που επικοινωνούσε με την μεγάλη πισίνα στο Lounge deck (όχι την μιρότερη στο πάνω-πάνω Sun deck) και επί εποχής Χανδρή λεγόταν Tahiti Nightclub. Όμορφη θέα, το ντεκόρ ήταν αποικιοκρατικού στυλ με ψηλές πολυθρόνες μπαμπού και ωραίο μπαράκι. Είχε την ατμόσφαιρα του πάρτυ κάθε βράδυ.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Νομίζω ότι στα όνόματα του πλοίου στην επικεφαλίδα του θέματος οι moderators πρέπει να προσθέσουν και το Azur (σκέτο) με το οποίο πέρασε πολλά χρόνια επί Paquet.

----------


## AegeanIslands

Φιλε Trakman η καλυτερη εικονα του πλοιου που εχω δει.
Συγχαρητηρια

----------


## giannisk88

Αναχωρώντας πρίν μερικές μέρες παρέα με το ηλιοβασίλεμα. :Wink: 
Royal_Iris_Her.jpg

----------


## mike_rodos

To Royal Iris στο λιμάνι της Ρόδου, το βράδυ της Δευτέρας....

DSCN9679.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Royal Iris...Συρος 11-8-2010._
_DSCN4585.jpg_

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Royal Iris...Συρος 11-8-2010._
_DSCN4603.jpg_

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Παντα  the AZUR θα το θυμομαστε οσοι ειχαν σχεση με την καταπληκτικη εταιρεια που λεγοταν FESTIVAL

----------


## τοξοτης

*EAGLE * κάποτε* ....*σε άσπρο μαάυρο.

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20.../Eagle-06.html


http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20.../Eagle-14.html

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20.../Eagle-19.html

----------


## zozef

Εδω με προλαβε ο T.T.S.APPOLON  :Wink: 
anna 005NA.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Royal Iris...Συρος 11-8-2010._ 
_DSCN4626.jpg_
_Για τον φιλο zozef_

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Και εδω μια σχεδον μοναδικη καρτποσταλ του πλοιου *AZUR* απο το Γερμανικο  Ebay.  Ηταν φτιαγμενη ειδικα για το ταξιδιωτικο γραφειο _Gastager Reisen
> _Here is a unique postcard of *AZUR* from the German E-bay. It was created especially for the tourist group _Gastager Reisen
> _Συνημμένο Αρχείο 93921


Μια εκπληξη απο το YouTube  σημερα το βραδυ....  Διαφημιστικο φιλμ του *AZUR*  με παρα πολλες φωτογραφιες του... Και η μουσικη ειναι μαγνητης!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A7TJ4amSeuo

----------


## BEN BRUCE

THE AZUR το 1997 στον πειραια της μοναχοβαπορης τοτε και πολυ καλης FESTIVAL CRUISES

azur.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Όμορφη φωτογραφία του the Azur στο Mahon της Menorca μάλλον κατά τα τέλη 80-αρχές 90. Πηγή shipsnostalgia.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το Azur...σε διαφημιστικη καρτποσταλ της Festival Cruises_
_Azur.jpg_
_Azur_1.jpg_

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> _Το Azur...σε διαφημιστικη καρτποσταλ της Festival Cruises_
> _Azur.jpg_
> _Azur_1.jpg_


 Είναι ενδιαφέρον ότι η Festival παρόλο που κράτησε το όνομα The Azur, το μαρκετάρει σαν σκέτο Azur λόγω του καλού του ονόματος επί Paquet και το γεγονός ότι απευθύνεται περισσότερο στην γαλλική αγορά κρουαζιέρας όπου όλοι το γνώριζαν σαν σκέτο Azur.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Το 1970 η θυγατρική εταιρία της αγγλικής ναυτιλιακής εταιρίας General Steam Navigation Co (την οποία αργότερα απορρόφησε η P&O), Southern Ferries αποφάσισε την ναυπήγηση ενός cruise-ferry για να εγκαινιάσει μία νέα γραμμή που θα συνέδεε το Σαουθάμπτον της Αγγλίας με την Λισσαβώνα και την Ταγγέρη στο Μαρόκο. Η καθέλκυση του νέου αυτού καραβιού έγινε στις 16 Οκτωβρίου του 1970 στα ναυπηγεία Dubigeon- Chantiers de lʼ Atlantique στο St. Nazaire της Γαλλίας και παραδόθηκε στην Southern Ferries τον Μάιο του 1971 με το όνομα Eagle. Το Eagle ήταν ένα από τρία κονταδελφά που ναυπηγήθηκαν στις αρχές της δεκαετίας 70 και τα άλλα δύο ήταν το γαλλικό Massalia του 1971 (Paquet) και το νορβηγικό Bolero του 1973 (Fred Olsen). Είχε χωρητικότητα 11.609 τόνους grt, 142 μέτρα μήκος και 22 πλάτος, χωρητικότητα 770 επιβατών σε μία ενιαία θέση, 2 δηζελομηχανές Pielstick-Atlantique συν. 21.800 ίππων που κινούσαν δύο έλικες με υπηρ. ταχύτητα 18 κόμβων (max.23). Το καράβι είχε σχεδιαστεί για να εκτελεί οικονομικές κρουαζιέρες με μέτριες προδιαγραφές ποιότητας, με αρκετές από τις καμπίνες ανά δύο να μοιράζονται ένα WC/ντους και με την γενική φιλοσοφία ότι κάθε 5 χρόνια θα ανακαινίζονταν οι κοινόχρηστοι χώροι. Είχε ένα γκαράζ για 200 αυτοκίνητα, πισίνα, αρκετά σαλόνια, δύο εστιατόρια, μπαρ, καταστήματα, σινεμά, παιδότοπο, κουρείο/κομμωτήριο κλπ. Η εξωτερική του εμφάνιση ήταν ογκώδης με τετραγωνισμένη υπερκατασκευή, έναν μεγάλο καταπέλτη στην πρύμη, και με απουσία παραθύρων και ανοιγμάτων χαμηλά στον καθρέπτη ώστε να μπορεί να διασχίζει απροβλημάτιστα τον Ατλαντικό με τις χοντρές θάλασσες που καβαλούσαν την πλώρη μεταξύ της Αγγλίας και της Πορτογαλίας. Το παρθενικό του ταξίδι έγινε 18 Μαΐου του 1971 και ένα αξιοσημείωτο γεγονός έγινε τον Φεβρουάριο του 1974 όταν κατά την διάρκεια ισχυρής θύελλας στον Ατλαντικό λύθηκαν τα φρένα μίας μπουλντόζας στο γκαράζ του πλοίου και έπεσε πάνω σε άλλα οχήματα προξενώντας μεγάλες ζημιές. Η γραμμή όμως αυτή που δρομολογήθηκε αποδείχτηκε ότι δεν είχε ιδιαίτερη κίνηση και η πετρελαϊκή κρίση του 1973 είχε επιπλέον αντίκτυπο στα έξοδα και έτσι η Southern Ferries το πούλησε μόλις τέσσερα χρόνια μετά, τον Οκτώβριο του 1975, στην θυγατρική της Paquet, Nouvelle Cie. de Paquebots με έδρα την Μασσαλία. Η νέα εταιρία του, το ονόμασε Azur και το δρομολόγησε στην γραμμή Τουλόν-Κάπρι, Μασσαλίας-Καζαμπλάνκα σε συνδυασμό με κρουαζιέρες στην Μεσόγειο για γαλλόφωνους επί το πλείστον επιβάτες. Το 1981 η Paquet εγκαταλείπει την ακτοπλοΐα και ασχολείται αποκλειστικά με τις κρουαζιέρες. Το γκαράζ του πλοίου χτίζεται με καμπίνες (νέα χωρητικότητα 10.718 τόνοι, 1.040 επιβάτες) στην Ιταλία διατηρώντας μόνο ένα μικρό τμήμα του σαν χώρο αθλοπαιδιών και γήπεδο βόλλεϋ, δημιουργείται μία δεύτερη πισίνα πίσω από το σαλόνι της κόντρα-γέφυρας, και το πλοίο διατηρώντας το όνομά του οργώνει τη Μεσόγειο το καλοκαίρι για λογαριασμό της Paquet Cruises με κρουαζιέρες και τα Κανάρια νησιά. Το 1983 αποκτά νέα χωρητικότητα 14.717 τόνους grt και από το 1985 επεκτείνει τις κρουαζιέρες του στην Καραϊβική τον χειμώνα. Στα μέσα της δεκαετίας του 80 η Paquet εμφανίζει οικονομικά προβλήματα και σαν συνέπεια το επίπεδο των υπηρεσιών της στα καράβια της πέφτει με τα αναμενόμενα αρνητικά αποτελέσματα στις κρατήσεις επιβατών. Το 1986 η Paquet πουλάει το καράβι στην εταιρία Azur Transportation Inc. με έδρα τον Παναμά η οποία μετά από επισκευές στην Λισσαβώνα το ναυλώνει το 1987 στην εταιρία του Χανδρή (Chandris Fantasy Cruises) και τον Μάρτιο το καράβι καταπλέει στην Δραπετσώνα για τις απαραίτητες εργασίες αναβάθμισης του ξενοδοχειακού του τμήματος και γενική επισκευή/συντήρηση. Κατά την διάρκεια της ανακαίνισης προστέθηκαν φτερά εκτροπής της κάπνας στις δίδυμες τσιμινιέρες οι οποίες έγιναν υπέρογκες σε μέγεθος. Με νέα δηλωμένη χωρητικότητα 8.936 τόνους grt, στις 11 Απριλίου του 1987 ξεκινά την παρθενική του κρουαζιέρα για λογαριασμό της Chandris Cruises το λευκό Χ στις μπλε τσιμινιέρες του, με σημαία Παναμά και την προσθήκη του The (The Azur) στο παλιό του όνομα που ήταν ιδιαίτερα δημοφιλές στην αγορά της ευρωπαϊκής κρουαζιέρας, με αφετηρία εναλλάξ την Γένοβα και την Βενετία 10/11 ήμερες κρουαζιέρες προς τα ελληνικά νησιά, Αίγυπτο, Ισραήλ ή Τουρκία με επισκέψεις στο Ντουμπρόβνικ, τον Πειραιά, το Κατάκολο ενδιάμεσα. Είχα την τύχη, όπως έχω αναφέρει και πιο πάνω, να ταξιδέψω στο παρθενικό του ταξίδι εκπαιδεύοντας τον νέο Shore excursion manager του πλοίου και κατά την διάρκεια του ταξιδιού προς την Γένοβα κενού επιβατών, δεκάδες συνεργεία δούλευαν πυρετωδώς να ολοκληρώσουν την ανακαίνιση πριν την δεξίωση για ευρωπαίους τουριστικούς πράκτορες στην Γένοβα και στην συνέχεια την παρθενική κρουαζιέρα του. Με την λήξη της σαιζόν το καράβι οδηγήθηκε στα Αμπελάκια όπου η εταιρία Χανδρή είχε επισκευαστική βάση για περαιτέρω ανακαίνιση και αναβάθμιση των εσωτερικών χώρων. Τον χειμώνα το πλοίο κάνει 7ήμερες κρουαζιέρες στην Καραϊβική με βάση το Barbados, και το καλοκαίρι συνεχίζει τις 10/11ήμερες κρουαζιέρες του προς τα ελληνικά νησιά Αίγυπτο/Ισραήλ και Τουρκία. Κάνει και κάποιες κρουαζιέρες προς τα Κανάρια νησιά και την βόρειο Αφρική. Με την έναρξη των εχθροπραξιών στον Περσικό Κόλπο, το πλοίο λόγω της πτώσης των κρατήσεων για κρουαζιέρες στη Μεσόγειο αλλάζει προορισμούς το 1991 από Αγγλία προς την Βόρειο θάλασσα και την Σκανδιναβία, ενώ ενδιάμεσα κάνει κάποιες κρουαζιέρες ναυλωμένο από Βενετία. Το 1993 επιστρέφει πίσω στις κρουαζιέρες της Μεσογείου αλλά η νέα φιλοσοφία της εταιρίας Χανδρή είναι η διατήρηση μόνο της νεοϊδρυθείσας Celebrity Cruises που απευθύνεται σε υπερπολυτελείς κρουαζιέρες, καταργώντας παράλληλα την χαμηλότερων standards Fantasy Cruises. Έτσι, το 1993 που λήγει η ναύλωσή του ναυλώνεται ξανά το 1994, αυτή τη φορά στην νεοϊδρυθείσα Festival Cruises διατηρώντας το όνομά του και τις κρουαζιέρες από Γένοβα και Βενετία προς ανατολική Μεσόγειο. Στις αρχές του 2000 το καράβι αγοράστηκε από την Festival αλλά η ραγδαία άνοδος της στην ευρωπαϊκή αγορά, έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα την αύξηση του στόλου της αρχικά με σχετικά νέα καράβια όπως τα Bolero και Flamenco, και στη συνέχεια επιδίδεται στη ναυπήγηση νεότευκτων σε γαλλικά ναυπηγεία. Το 2004 όμως η Festival καταρρέει και τα καράβια της κατάσχονται από τράπεζες και πιστωτές. Το The Azur που κατάσχεται στο Γιβραλτάρ με σοβαρά μηχανικά προβλήματα, βγαίνει σε πλειστηριασμό και βρίσκει νέο αγοραστή τον Μάρτιο του 2004 την Ravenscroft Shipping Co. η οποία τον Ιούνιο το ναυλώνει σε μία αγνώστων στοιχείων εταιρία (Cruise Eloise Inc. με έδρα την Λιβερία) που το ονομάζει στο Γιβραλτάρ Eloise. Τέλη του 2004 αγοράζεται από την Ισραηλινή εταιρία Mano Cruises (Golden Cruises Ltd) και μετά από μία μετασκευή στο Πέραμα που επεκτάθηκαν τα καταστρώματα στη πρύμη για να στεγάσουν μία μεγαλύτερη πισίνα και εστιατόριο στο κάτω κατάστρωμα, με το νέο πάλι όνομα Royal Iris ξεκινά το 2005 κρουαζιέρες στην ανατολική Μεσόγειο από το Ισραήλ προς Κύπρο και τα ελληνικά νησιά. Με την νέα παράδοξη φορεσιά του που έχει μία καρικατούρα φάλαινας στις μπάντες του συνεχίζει και σήμερα να είναι τακτικός επισκέπτης του Πειραιά και των ελληνικών νησιών. 


Eagle

Eagle_0773.jpg
Azur

Azur_Rhodos.jpg
The Azur (Fantasy/Chandris Cruises)

the_azur1.jpg
The Azur (Festival Cruises)

TheAzur_11sn_.jpg
Royal Iris

Royal_Iris_-_007_copia.jpg
πηγές φωτογραφιών shisnostalgia, shipspotting

----------


## despo

PHOTO 0042despo.jpgΣτη Μύκονο ως Azur.

----------


## Amorgos66

....σημερα εμφανιζεται να κινειται αργα απο Αυλίδα προς Χαιφα....

----------


## Amorgos66

...και ενα βιντεο απο το παρελθον....




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OxAMt7Mk-yI

----------


## BEN BRUCE

the AZUR 1997 το αριστερο καταστρωμα περιπατου

negatives (343).jpg

----------


## kalypso

στην δεξαμενή των Ναυπηγείων Χαλκιδος χτες 18/2/2014
P2187817.jpg

----------


## kalypso

σημερινή φωτο του πλοιου από τα Ναυπηγεία Χαλκίδος...
P3308287.jpg

----------


## DeepBlue

Κάτω από τα Φηρά στην Σαντορίνη.P1020988.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Αυτή η μετασκευασμένη πρύμη με χαλάει...Αλλοιώνει πολύ το προφίλ του καραβιού.

----------


## despo

Τέλος της φετεινής περιόδου και μαζι με το 'αδελφό' πλοίο της εταιρείας Golden Iris, έρχονται να ξεχειμωνιάσουν στη Χαλκίδα.

----------


## Ellinis

> K αυτό λίγα είναι τα ψωμιά του αφού μετονομάστηκε σε ROY STAR.


Φαίνεται οτι το καραβάκι θα πάρει μια παράταση ζωής αφού με βάση _δημοσιεύσεις_ θα το αγοράσει η Ρωσσία για να εκκινήσει εκ νέου κρουαζιέρες στη Μαύρη Θάλασσα, από το θέρετρο του Σότσι και με προσέγγιση και στην Κριμέα. Συγκεκριμένα γίνεται λόγως για τη γραμμή Sochi - Novorossiysk - Yalta - Sevastopol - Κωνσταντινούπολη - Sochi.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ROYAL IRIS.jpg ROYAL IRIS

Mιάς κ ξεκίνησε νέα καριέρα ως ROY STAR ,εδώ στου Ξαβέρη 9/8/08.

Το θέμα του, που πρέπει να βάλουμε το νέο όνομα,δεν ανοίγει.Όταν ανοίξει ας πάει αυτό το ποστ εκεί.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> ROYAL IRIS.jpg ROYAL IRIS
> 
> Mιάς κ ξεκίνησε νέα καριέρα ως ROY STAR ,εδώ στου Ξαβέρη 9/8/08.
> 
> Το θέμα του, που πρέπει να βάλουμε το νέο όνομα,δεν ανοίγει.Όταν ανοίξει ας πάει αυτό το ποστ εκεί.


Το κόψιμο συνθετικού ονόματος καραβιού όπως από Royal σε Roy θυμίζει αγορά για σκραπ. Περίεργοι αυτοί οι Ρώσοι.

----------


## nautaki

Πάλι άλλαξε όνομα το βαπόρι. *https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater*

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το κόψιμο συνθετικού ονόματος καραβιού όπως από Royal σε Roy θυμίζει αγορά για σκραπ. Περίεργοι αυτοί οι Ρώσοι.


Φίλε TSS QAM τώρα φάνηκε ότι το όνομα ήταν προσωρινό.
ΚΝΥΑΖ VLADIMIR,γιά τους μη γνωρίζοντες "Βασιλεύς Βλαδίμηρος".

----------


## tomcat

Σύμφωνα με την παρακάτω ιστοσελίδα, http://www.cruiseindustrynews.com/cr...black-sea.html
 το πλοίο από τις 11 Ιουνίου αναμένεται να ξεκινήσει τις κρουαζιέρες του.

----------

